# specialized allez lugged steel from 90s



## andresmuro (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey, I just bought this bicycle frame

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3056694058/

I think that it is a taiwanese model. I've always lusted
over these frames. particularly the ones that have lugs connecting to
the seatstays and drop puts. Can you tell me anything else? tubing, seamless or seamed, etc?

The description said:

Hello, this auction is for a Specialized Allez frameset. From the mid
90's; it's a lugged steel frame with unicrown steel fork. The seat
tube sticker says "Specialized Direct Drive Special Butted Racing CrMo
Tubing". A nice looking frameset, in very good used condition with low
miles. Features semi-vertical rear dropouts, a pump peg, and a chain
peg. Requires a 1" threaded headset, 27.2 seatpost, and english thread
bb. I'm not sure what the official Specialized size is, but here are
some measurements:

* seat tube length (center-to-top) = 54 cm
* top tube length = 54.5 cm
* head tube length = 11.5 cm
* standover height (approximate) = 78 cm
* rear dropout spacing = 130 mm
* frame weight = 3.8 lbs
* fork weight = 1.4 lbs

Thanks, andres


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very sweet looking frame.... The earlier models(80's) were Japanese made...I'm not sure about yours..the semi-horizontal dropouts indicate a 90's era frame


----------

